# The Fertilator



## Mr. Fish (Oct 24, 2007)

How do you get 1/4 typed into the section it only lets me use number?

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/fertilator.php


----------



## Mud Pie Mama (Jul 30, 2006)

You just need to convert your fraction using a decimal point: ie., 1/4 = 0.25; 1/2 = 0.50.


----------



## Mr. Fish (Oct 24, 2007)

Ok makes sense, I suck at math tho....

Can someone tell me the exact measurements for 1/8 ?

Also I dont think Im dosing Calcium and Magnesium is that included 
with CSM+B or is that an additional fert needed to be dosed?


----------



## lowfi (Apr 18, 2007)

omg...


----------



## Mr. Fish (Oct 24, 2007)

What you saying Oh my god for Lowfi ? You tryin to clown or something?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

1/8 = 0.125, 1/16 = 0.0625, 1/32 = 0.03125

Calcium and magnesium are what GH measures. If the GH is around 5 degrees of hardness or so, you will have plenty of calcium, and if your water quality report shows that the ppm of magnesium is around 1/4 of the ppm of calcium you have plenty of magnesium too.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Mr. Fish said:


> OK makes sense, I suck at math tho....
> 
> Can someone tell me the exact measurements for 1/8 ?...


Here's a chart that should help you with the conversions to fractions, decimal conversions and millimeters: http://mdmetric.com/tech/cvtcht.htm


----------



## Mr. Fish (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks Hoppy and Left C... Btw whats up with that dude Lowfi? Thats not even nesciarry homie...
You suddenly forget you started at some point too? I dont appricate lil side comments like
that, if you aint postin to help then why drop your two sense?


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Its a fraction, divide the first number by the second number 1/8=0.125
1/4=0.25, just like real money, if you had a quarter of a dollar you would have .25 cents not sense

There is even a calculator on your computer to help you.


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

.03125
.0625
.125
.25
.5
1

1/32
1/16
1/8
1/4
1/2
1

Start -> Programs -> Accessories -> Calculator

Just divide first into second, so 1 / 8 <enter> - Because I have to still sit and think about like 7/32 (In my head it says .375 + .0625, but I can pop it faster on a calculator), and I used to type them in all the time using CAD. I'll be able to spit out those single units instantly forever, though, I do believe.


----------

